# Roto Zip As A Trim Router



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I have one of the original Roto Zips. It will accept a 1/4" shank bit. Pros and Cons of using it for trim routing? 30,000 single speed rpm too fast?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> I have one of the original Roto Zips. It will accept a 1/4" shank bit. Pros and Cons of using it for trim routing? 30,000 single speed rpm too fast?


yup...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> yup...


Ya know, I never thought about that! I have one tucked away that I used for drywall work. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

*Roto Zip for Trim Routing*



Stick486 said:


> yup...



yup = 30,000 rpm too fast?
The single speed trim routers run at 30,000 rpm. Some of the variable speed trim routers go up to 35,000.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> yup = 30,000 rpm too fast?
> The single speed trim routers run at 30,000 rpm. Some of the variable speed trim routers go up to 35,000.


the resonation at 30K + the small stand off base doesn't make it the ideal tool for trimming...
tried to use one as a trim router because I didn't have my "real" trim router with me...
results were mediocre.. snipes were the biggest issue....


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

Stick, you got snipes?

When I was a kid a bunch of older kids got us to go out 'snipe hunting' at night.

We sat there, with our gunnysacks, all night and didn't catch a one.

I've got a Rotozip. Now I can find out what a snipe looks like!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

eccentrictinkerer said:


> Stick, you got snipes?
> 
> When I was a kid a bunch of older kids got us to go out 'snipe hunting' at night.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear you missed out out on bagging snipes....
let's go try some marshes during the day...

when we get back from the hunt we can pick up a few things on the way home...
dough repair kit, bacon stretcher and a soufflé pump for the SO....
Find a can of steam.....
procure a long wait or a long stand...
get a couple necessities for the shop like a left handed screwdriver, board stretcher, eye measures, hammer grease, wall expander, glass hammer, striped or tartan paint, metric crescent wrench, or a box of assorted knots...... 
A new frog hair brush would be nice and the ever handy box of grid squares....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

eccentrictinkerer said:


> Stick, you got snipes?
> 
> When I was a kid a bunch of older kids got us to go out 'snipe hunting' at night.
> 
> ...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> sorry to hear you missed out out on bagging snipes....
> let's go try some marshes during the day...
> 
> when we get back from the hunt we can pick up a few things on the way home...
> ...


Did you want an A or a B bacon stretcher? An A stretches lengthwise and the B width wise. I have both! I, also, have a variety of left handed tools. Being ambidextrous they come in handy; I wouldn't trade my metric adjust-alls for anything. They are left handed, also.

Anyone who would like to borrow them is more then welcome to do so. Just PM me.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

I noticed none of you all mentioned owning a sky hook. Never did get to see one of those. 

Once, in school, some guy was sent around from class to class looking for a bucket of steam. He showed up in our electrical class, and the instructor said he didn't have any but he could make some. Told him to get one of our board testing extension cords with the end cut off to splice to, and plug it in, drop the cut end into a bucket and fill it with water. The guy started to do it, and that's when the instructor got mad at his stupidity and kicked him out of the room.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> I noticed none of you all mentioned owning a sky hook. Never did get to see one of those.
> 
> Once, in school, some guy was sent around from class to class looking for a bucket of steam. He showed up in our electrical class, and the instructor said he didn't have any but he could make some. Told him to get one of our board testing extension cords with the end cut off to splice to, and plug it in, drop the cut end into a bucket and fill it with water. The guy started to do it, and that's when the instructor got mad at his stupidity and kicked him out of the room.


here ... use as much as you need.. please return the left overs...










sky crane...










sky hook...










and my favorite...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

In logging it was choker holes. When you got a big heavy log that was laying so tight to the ground you couldn't get a cable under it to choke it you would send a newbie back to the landing for a bucket of choker holes.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I can't imagine what I would do without my open-end adjustable hammer...


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

When I started at Univac in the '60's as an electronic technician, I was sent by the lab supervisor to the tool crib to get a 'metric Crescent Wrench'.

I went out to my car and got my Crescent wrench and brought it to to the supervisor.

Not one guy in the lab had ever noticed that many adjustable wrenches had inch markings on one side and metric on the other! And I showed them how they could stretch a 4" wrench to 10 centimeters.

I was admitted to the club.

Sorry for the hijack, Stick, but I couldn't resist.;-)


----------

